# Dansville State Game Area



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm looking for a new place to do some rabbit hunting. I have been hunting the Sharon Valley public land and would like to try something different. I dont have dogs. I just like to walk, stomp brush piles etc. I have never been to the Dansville SGA. Does any have any feedback on that land. Is it worth a try for me?

Thanks alot


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I've never been there but was thinking of going there for some squirrels.
If u are planning on trying there let me know.


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gstan1 said:


> I've never been there but was thinking of going there for some squirrels.
> If u are planning on trying there let me know.


Will do!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I used to run my hounds there all the time and I always found rabbits. I would turn loose off of Potter Rd. and head east. There is a big swamp there and its pretty thick In places. There are roads that go all the way around the swamp so you shouldn't get lost. 

Good luck 
Reddog


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

reddog1 said:


> I used to run my hounds there all the time and I always found rabbits. I would turn loose off of Potter Rd. and head east. There is a big swamp there and its pretty thick In places. There are roads that go all the way around the swamp so you shouldn't get lost.
> 
> Good luck
> Reddog


Thanks Reddog! Really appreciate the info


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

No problem, I quit hunting there because there was a group that were taking hunting dogs and selling them. I had one of my best little females taken while running a rabbit. She came by me 3 times and then suddenly got quiet. This was before Garmins or telemetry collars. I went in the direction where I last heard her. I found her tracks in the snow and started following her. She got close to the road and I saw human tracks by hers and then it was just human tracks walking to the road. I never saw her again. After talking to the Sheriff and Animal control, they informed me of hunting dogs coming up missing. 
I never hunted there again.


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

reddog1 said:


> No problem, I quit hunting there because there was a group that were taking hunting dogs and selling them. I had one of my best little females taken while running a rabbit. She came by me 3 times and then suddenly got quiet. This was before Garmins or telemetry collars. I went in the direction where I last heard her. I found her tracks in the snow and started following her. She got close to the road and I saw human tracks by hers and then it was just human tracks walking to the road. I never saw her again. After talking to the Sheriff and Animal control, they informed me of hunting dogs coming up missing.
> I never hunted there again.


Thats horrible.


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

iceman1964 said:


> Thats horrible.


I took a drive around there today just to check it out. I stopped at a few spots and they looked promising. I was disappointed that two of the parking spots were littered with trash that some knuckle head dumped. I just dont understand why people do that. Ill wait for some fresh snow and go give it a try


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Had the sme problem on a now closed trail at waterloo. Piles kept getting bigger and trash everywhere. The idiot dumping it left a bunch of their junk mail so the dnr had their way in court and then blocked all trails to vehicles


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Was at the mouth of the Two Hearted this Fall and couldnt believe the trash slobs left laying around.


----------

